

Introducing Rack: a web server interface and software package for R - agconway
http://jeffreyhorner.tumblr.com/post/4723187316/introducing-rack

======
hkarthik
From the article:

 _Rack is a web server interface and software package for R. It is very much
like Ruby’s Rack. In fact it is so much like Ruby’s Rack that I decided to use
the same name and basic class hierarchy. You could say I “borrowed heavliy”
from Ruby’s Rack, and you wouldn’t be far from the truth. In fact, you could
say “I stole their idea” and re-purposed it for R, and then you’d be telling
the truth._

If you're going to totally copy a concept (which is fine, this is all OSS
after all), at least derive a new name for it.

------
oomkiller
Uh, picking a name that is already taken is usually frowned upon. How are
people going to find R-Rack articles by searching Google, if the name is just
Rack?

~~~
jcapote
Not only is the name already taken, it's a similar project (web server
interface).

------
dimmuborgir
Please change the name before it's too late.

\- a friendly request from Ruby community.

